# JimmyT's worms...



## rdneckhntr (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I went out to a pond a friend of mine knew about and said he wouldnt tell me where it was till he got to go with me. We got there about 2(of course its freakin HOT...but it was the only time I could go today) and I already had a Trigged trick worm on so I threw it first and on about the 3rd cast I caught a little bass...i figured ok I caught ONE so i KNOW theres gotta be more in here. I grabbed one of jimmyts worms and started fishin it...casted out and got the biggest hit ive felt in a while...but just my luck I wasnt payin attention and MISSED IT  ...didnt catch anything on it today but i WILL SOON...


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2007)

I hate when that happens. They seem to strike when your doing something else for a split second!


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 23, 2007)

yea i was turned throwin a knife to the guy i was with so he could cut his line and the pole was in the other hand...by the time i got turned and set the hook nothing was on it...


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 23, 2007)

Makes you want to throw the knife AT the other guy


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 24, 2007)

"note to self" never go fishing with dampeoples


----------



## JustFishN (Jun 24, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing....... :shock:


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 24, 2007)

lol yea...i wasnt gonna be THAT mean to him....


----------



## dampeoples (Jun 24, 2007)

I didn't say I would do it 

Fished with Z-man today, he smoked me rom about 5 minutes into the day until 5 minutes before we left!! This lake had drained all my confidence in it, and he's really confident at this one, shame he won't be there for the next Tx there.

No knives, and no Z-men were harmed in this trip, although he did have to get out and push the boat on the trailer


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jun 26, 2007)

heres a pic of the little one that came on the trick worm first couple casts...


----------



## rdneckhntr (Jul 2, 2007)

I went out there again yesterday...no luck on the worms...or anything else i threw...he says hes caught big bass out of it but im not seein anything...did catch a few bluegill though...


----------

